# Freezer Drain



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

when I run into these I like to make a heat transfer strap and put it down the drain hole, works every time. Get yourself a piece of #9 wire about 6" long. Make a loop on one end then slide the other end down the drain tube a couple inches, now wrap the loop around the defrost heater and cinch it tight so it makes good solid contact with the heater.


----------



## vabear (Jun 2, 2010)

*Drain Freezeup*

Let's make sure I understand, the wire is indsice the cabinet and one end goes down the drain port/tube and other end connects to heater. Isn't the heater outside the cabinet, and how do I get through the cabinet to that.


----------



## vabear (Jun 2, 2010)

*Drain Freezes*

Well duh color me old and slow but I finally realized if I pull the access panel in the cabinet all is visible. Now all I have to do is identify the heater, I have a schematic but am clueless in relationship to the evaporator where is the heater located, can you help me here, where should I be looking?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

the heater is a directly underneath the evaporator coil


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

to clarify, the heater is attached to the underside of the coil


----------



## vabear (Jun 2, 2010)

OK now I am seeing a bit more clearly. Do I need to pull the evaporator coil forward to access the heater or take back off of freezer to come in from behind.?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

not sure that you are following. Inside freezer, take the panel off that covers the evaporator coil. You should be able to see the heater at the bottom of coil. Do not do any thing to the coil, just wrap your wire around the heater and cinch it tight.


----------



## vabear (Jun 2, 2010)

Bear with me I am old and slow. I di remove access panel and Voila there was everything. On my freezer there is a cover guard over the heater that I assume snaps off and the heater itself I am almost certain is glass. How does that change things, still carefully bend wire over the galls heater and then down into the drain port, correct.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

post the model#, I don't recall ever seeing a Frigidaire with a glass tube heater. If it s glass hold everything.


----------



## vabear (Jun 2, 2010)

I am an idiot, it is a Whirlpool EV200NXEN00, the Refrigerator next to the freezer is a Frigidaire. She is a Glass tube with a cover guard that I assume snaps off to access the heater.


----------



## vabear (Jun 2, 2010)

*freezer Drain*

Another thought since there is a metal guard around the glass heater could I just hook the wire to the cover guard (it must get fairly hot) and run that down the drain?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

no probably not, be very careful around that glass tube heater it is very fragile. Your only alternative now may be an auxiliary drain tube heater that gets hooked to power off the fan motor.


----------



## vabear (Jun 2, 2010)

*freezer Drain*

I did access the shield and it appears to rotate (guess it snaps on a rod at the end of the heater). So I can unsnap the shield and then access the heater tube, however is the shield full of holes so my copper wire will just drop through a hole and go down the drain, or will I need to be more creative here?


----------

